# Fire  Rated  Electrical  Components



## globe trekker (Dec 15, 2011)

I have an existing A-3 Occupancy ( church ) that is proposing to do some remodeling

/ alterations to some of their interior spaces. The plans show a new, 1 hr. fire rated

corridor with a 1 hr. rated ceiling, as well as, 1 hr. rated walls.

The plans indicated emt conduit, emt boxes, emergency light ( battery pack type )

fixtures and fluorescent type fixtures installed into the rated corridor assemblies.

*QUESTION #1:* Do ya'll actually check the type of components being installed in

to these type of rated assemblies, ..on the plans AND in the field?

*QUESTION #2:* Is the emt type of conduit and boxes approved ( rated ) for

installation into fire rated assemblies?

I am researching the emergency light and the fluorescent lighting fixtures for info.

Any info &  experience from ya'll, on these type of components, will be appreciated!

Thanks!  

.


----------



## codeworks (Dec 15, 2011)

emt is fine tio be installed in a one hour rated wall assembly. watch box spacing "back to back", can not be close than 24" unless certain steps/precautions are taken. metal boxes are non combustible, so thats a non issue as well. you will need to check fixtures, if they are in an opening that "penetrates the ceiling assembly" they will need to meet the minimum i hr rating. cut sheets should tell you this


----------



## BSSTG (Dec 15, 2011)

Greetings

Read up on section 713 of the IBC which deals with penetrations of fire resistant assemblies.The switches and devices in the boxes should not be an issue. What is required is that the boxes be listed for memebrane penetrations. Just looked at some yesterday in a 1 hour rated fire barrier. The boxes were not of the variety that was listed for that type of penetration. So to rectify this they can use the putty packs which is what I recommended. There are actually several options per 713.3..2 (ex).

BS


----------



## BSSTG (Dec 15, 2011)

Greetings again,

Well I goofed. According to UL the metallic device boxes that have a UL stamp are suitable for use in rated assemblies not exceeding 2 hours without addtional protections such as the putty packs. That admitted, section 713 still must be adhered to with regard to back to back boxes etc. as mentioned by codeworks.

BS


----------



## Builder Bob (Dec 15, 2011)

The nice blue PVC boxes also meet the two hour rating as well.......


----------



## globe trekker (Dec 15, 2011)

Thank you all for your input! I am aware of the "back-to-back" spacing requirements

for the elec. junction boxes, in rated assemblies.

Builder Bob,

I have seen the pvc type, fire rated elec. boxes. They even make `em up to a 4

hr. rating.

The question about verifying the fire rated elec. components in the field is still

on the table so-to-speak. Does anyone actually look at / inspect these type

components in the various types of fire rated assemblies?

Also, does anyone know about the ratings of recessed fluorescent lighting

...are there 1 hr. rated fluorescent lighting fixtures out there, or is this

something that I shouldn't really worry about? I have some that are

being "proposed" to be installed in the 1 hr. rated ceiling.   The

dimensions of the fluorescent fixtures are 2' x 4', recessed in to the

rated ceiling.

Thanks !  

.


----------



## pwood (Dec 15, 2011)

i look to see if the fixtures and the method of installation are in compliance with the plans i approved. absolutely!


----------



## BSSTG (Dec 15, 2011)

Greetings again,

After having worked in high rise condos in Houston where a firefighter was killed some years ago I too learned the value of checking that stuff. The fire in that case jumped outside the building to an upper floor as I recall. I was working with my tools in a building next door on that job and got to know several of the Houston inspectors fairly well. They were all over the place on our particular remodel project after the incident. Rightly so.

With regard to the fixtures, what I have seen before was the fixture being incapsulated with rated materials. Since I am relatively new to plan review I don't really know other than that if there are rated fixtures. I have also seen double ceilings which would negate that requirement for fixture rating with the upper ceiling being the fire rated horizontal barrier. I believe that is fairly common. I would expect that if you do find rated fixtures they would be expensive. I've never looked into it.

BS


----------



## mtlogcabin (Dec 15, 2011)

http://www.tenmat-us.com/fire-product-ff130-2x4.html

Makes a product to use over recessed fixtures and other items.


----------



## globe trekker (Dec 15, 2011)

Again, "thank you" all for your input!

I will compose a letter back to the electrical RDP ( an ee-lek-tree-kull in-jun-neer )

and request that a compliant fire rated fixture be installed, or for an approved

alternative be submitted for review.

Ya'll are the best!  

mtlogcain,

Interesting product! Thanks!

.


----------



## Frank (Dec 16, 2011)

Look also at the ceiling system UL or other designs--they often specify how to protect light fixtures etc.

All listed electrical boxes are minimum 2 hr rated although back to back does apply.


----------



## Paul Sweet (Dec 16, 2011)

The UL Guide to Fire Resistance Ratings - ANSI/UL 263 has limitations on electrical boxes in rated assemblies:

http://database.ul.com/cgi-bin/XYV/template/LISEXT/1FRAME/showpage.html?name=BXUV.GuideInfo&ccnshorttitle=Fire+Resistance+Ratings+-+ANSI/UL+263&objid=1074327030&cfgid=1073741824&version=versionless&parent_id=1073984818&sequence=1


----------

